

The malware that's been holding gamers' hostage is now even more destructive - bpolania
http://www.businessinsider.com/teslacrypt-ransomware-targets-gamers-and-is-now-stronger-2015-7#ixzz3fzrdfWDz

======
stephengillie
> _The malware that 's been holding gamers' hostage is now even more
> destructive_

Really? Too bad this article doesn't provide any interesting info:

    
    
      1. How does it target gamers specifically, and not netflixers or redditors?
      2. How is it more destructive? Ransomware is as destructive as a big metal safe.
      3. What is so valuable on a gamer's machine? What games can't be just re-downloaded onto a wiped PC? Does this program lock you out of Steam or something?
    

It's basically a submarine piece for TeslaCrypt 2.0, now with stronger
encryption. Get yours now before they become even more illegal!

------
dragonwriter
The current HN headline ("The malware that's been holding gamers' hostage is
now even more destructive") has a meaning-changing error [0] that is not in
the original, because of the omission of the word "files" (original: "The
malware that's been holding gamers' files hostage for $500 is now even more
destructive")

